# Considering the iPad...



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I thought these were a gimmick until I had the chance to use one recently, and I'm pretty sold on the idea now, especially as I travel so much and its pretty easy to carry compared to my laptop.

The more I consider it the more questions I have though:

1. what size? - how many gb do movies take on it? I'd like to be able to store a good few movies & a load of music on it and I'm seriously thinking 16gb is not enough? I have a 60gb iPod and its full, although I wouldnt put all that music on it and its currently in uncompressed format for use through in the car...

2. 3G or not 3G? Initially I never considered it, thinking it would be costly and not really necessary, but the plans look reasonably cheap and there's no contract beyond the 30 day notice period...

I was going to head out and grab one today but think I need to give it a little more thought first. What is the experience of other iPad users?

(Bear in mind I have a macbook and iMac already at home)


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Itunes format movies - though mine are in AppleTV format at DVD resolution but gives me compatibility with any Apple device - Iphone and Appletv, should be fine with Ipad too. These are around 1.2-.1.6GB in size - 2 hour film is 1.5GB. I suppose you could loose some of the quality to get them down to smaller?
You are going to get 8 films maybe with some space for your apps, books without MP3 library I guess on a 16GB. My personal opinion is that 32 should be the minimum size to get more stuff on it, apps can take some space as can pictures etc.

3g? I am not sure I would want it, how likely am I to use it out and about REALLY? 
I don't remember seeing a decent 3G package, I would personally want to buy say 5GB of bandwidth with no expiry time.
The other option is you can get a "Mi Fi" device, basically its a wireless router and 3G connection, ANY device that uses wifi can connect to it and use the 3G connection on it. 
That works out a saving of £50. The Ipad with Wifi and 3g is £100 more on every model, a MiFi is £50 and will work with any other device you may have - say a laptop or mobile phone or you can share it with others in the vicinity.


----------



## Jorge- (Nov 29, 2009)

I had a day off on release day (accidentally) but I popped down to PC World, picked one up and I was sold. 

I was a cheapskate and plumped for the 16gb Wifi, its the single best purchase I have ever bought. I have a MacMini and a Samsung 13" laptop. The laptop hasn't been powered on since buying the iPad. Its 12gb full, with 5gb music and around 1000 photos. 

You say you have a 60gb iPod, I have a 160gb classic which is over half full. But realistically you don't need that much on the iPad. I have created a playlist for music that has been recently played, added, or played more than like ten times and limited it to 5gb. More than enough.. 

I didn't get 3G purely because I was planning on getting a Desire (which I have now too) and I can use that as a Wifi hotspot to connect, although 3G in the iPad would be very handy. GPS etc would be great on it. Its just another cost I couldn't justify. 

Overall, I would say do it.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

what about a samsung galaxy tab - google android, 1/2 the price of the ipad...?

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/news/article.html?in_article_id=513549&in_page_id=2

appreciate you are a mac user though so this may not work for you but worth a look....


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

I would not spend the extra on a 3g version. Just buy a MIFI device and then hack it to accept any sim card. Especially handy if you travel outside of the UK as you can then buy pre paid local sim cards and bang them in for cheaper data


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

You may not even need a MiFi depending on what mobile phone you've got. Got my iPad tethered to my HTC HD2 using a little app called WIFi router, it works reasonably well for surfing.

I converted a couple of Blu Ray rips from 12 gig to 1.2 gig and they look pretty good.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have an iPhone 4 so not sure I can use that as a tether?

I went to the Apple store intent on buying one this afternoon but couldnt decide which one so paused. I really like the idea of being able to integrate apps on my phone, the iPad and data on my macbook.

Am I right I cant store documents on it though, in folders like a laptop? I'm wondering how you use apps like Numbers, Keynote etc?I think I'd miss not being able to open key documents I use regularly. Many of the apps seem great but its not quite the same...


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

There's an app that will let you store documents just like regular PC/mac, as far as I can remember it will open MS office docs, I know it defiantly will open excel files cause I use them quite regularly.

Don't think you tether an iPhone without jail breaking


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I have an iPhone 4 so not sure I can use that as a tether?.


MyWi would allow you to use your iPod to use your iPhone Data.

The iPad is the ideal solution for my girlfriend. All she uses hers for is browsing the web when she gets bored of browsing on her iPhone. I used a friends and after thinking I would not like it I was hapily suprised at how well some of the apps have been developed

I think the iPad2 is going to be the one to go for - Retina display and it will be very sweet. I think its around the idea size. I want something between my laptop and iPhone not something closer to my iPhone i.e. 10" IMO is the idea size (why so many Nettops tried to hit that size)


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I love my iPad, really for me its rendered my laptop obsolete.

Gav


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Careful with the tethering via hacks on the Iphone, my brother just had O2 switch off ALL 3G on his Iphone after he used this for his internet on the computer (still waiting on getting a phone line or cable in his new place).
You would be surprised how quickly a GB of data is gone when browsing fully on a computer


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I loved the one I played with today,tethered to my HTC Desire worked really well in the park. Luckily I have no limit on my data with o2 at the moment.

Just cant justify the £500 at the moment when Samsung and Toshiba are going to launch Android tablets at Christmas for £249.00. 

Still iPad is a lovely machine and would have one in a heart beat if not for the price and limited to the memory you buy, as Android will be SD card comopatible.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm on mine now. I've had it for a good while now and absolutely love it. I went for the 64gb wifi. No 3G as wherever I go, I have wifi installed. Plus if I don't, I just tether my iPad to my iPhone's 3G signal. 

It's brilliant for web browsing and even better for showing customers photos of what we can do!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I sold mine as i couldn't view write up pictures if it was a big write up. Plus i wanted to use mine as a presentation tool ie powerpoint and it just couldn't hack it as a business tool for me.

Cool though and fun in other ways


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Have you looked at netbooks too? Twice as functional for half the price!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I see the attraction of the netbooks, but a big part of the appeal is to have stuff that works together seamlessly eg apps that I can use on my iPhone, perhaps iPad and iMac/macbook. It would have however been better if the iPad would function a little more like a laptop in erms of file storage etc, then it would be handy


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> I see the attraction of the netbooks, but a big part of the appeal is to have stuff that works together seamlessly eg apps that I can use on my iPhone, perhaps iPad and iMac/macbook. It would have however been better if the iPad would function a little more like a laptop in erms of file storage etc, then it would be handy


+1 :thumb:


----------

